# Is it something in the air??



## mahatma coat (Sep 28, 2012)

Just wanted peoples thoughts on this.... 

Since moving to Dubai I feel tired. I exercise regularly, eat pretty decent food and drink occasionally. My lifestyle is generally active but for some reason I feel a real lack of energy. It seems I am not the only one as after a passing comment or discussion with others many have agreed. 

My hangovers are pretty rough too at the moment  Am I just getting old (I'm 30 something ;-)) is it the dusty air? The pollution? What is it?? 

Anyone else feeling this?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

mahatma coat said:


> Just wanted peoples thoughts on this.... Since moving to Dubai I feel tired. I exercise regularly, eat pretty decent food and drink occasionally. My lifestyle is generally active but for some reason I feel a real lack of energy. It seems I am not the only one as after a passing comment or discussion with others many have agreed. My hangovers are pretty rough too at the moment  Am I just getting old (I'm 30 something ;-)) is it the dusty air? The pollution? What is it?? Anyone else feeling this?


Probably a lack of vitamin D. Most of us who live here are deficient.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

The slow, relentless crushing of one's spirt. Possibly.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

mahatma coat said:


> Just wanted peoples thoughts on this....
> 
> Since moving to Dubai I feel tired. I exercise regularly, eat pretty decent food and drink occasionally. My lifestyle is generally active but for some reason I feel a real lack of energy. It seems I am not the only one as after a passing comment or discussion with others many have agreed.
> 
> ...


I think some draft beers have preservatives in them, it makes the hangover worse IMO.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

StewartC said:


> The slow, relentless crushing of one's spirt. Possibly.


^^ This :lol:


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Probably a lack of vitamin D. Most of us who live here are deficient.


really?
i get a lot more sun than i ever did back home!

I suppose if people avoid the outside, or wear traditional dress, i can understand a deficiency.

I'd say heat may be part of the problem. Best way to deal wit hthe heat, is to front it head on.

If you make it your business to spend some time outside every day, even through the summer, you will find it morebearable, and you will acclimatise more. 

The worst thing you can do in the summer is go from air conditione d house, to AC car, to AC work, to AC cafe for lunch, then back again, without spending more than 3 minutes outside.

i do a minimum of half an hour, if not more, outsdie every day in the summer, and it seems to work for me.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vantage said:


> really? i get a lot more sun than i ever did back home! I suppose if people avoid the outside, or wear traditional dress, i can understand a deficiency. I'd say heat may be part of your problem. Best way to deal wit hthe heat, is to front it head on. If you make it your business to spend some time outside every day, even through the summer, you will find it morebearable, and you will acclimatise more. The worst thing you can do in the summer is go from air conditione d house, to AC car, to AC work, to AC cafe for lunch, then back again, without spending more than 3 minutes outside. i do a minimum of half an hour, if not more, outsdie every day in the summer, and it seems to work for me.


It's true I promise you. But dehydration is a very good point.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> I think some draft beers have preservatives in them, it makes the hangover worse IMO.


A good draft beer like Heineken does not have preservatives that cause a hangover. The hangover typically starts due to dehydration caused by excessive alcohol. Drinking plenty of water before going to bed does miracles.

It is a different story with wine... a bad wine can give you a terrible hangover regardless of dehydration...


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Heineken isn't a 'good' draught beer, it's just a fizzy lager.

OP, I suffered the same after I arrived. Dehydration, but not for water, more sugar n salt. Loads of electrolytes and you'll be fine. I hope


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Lack of Vitamin D is a fashionable diagnosis in Dubai. A friendly doctor confirmed my Vitamin D was too low and gave me a bunch of booster shots over a period (and pocketed a very tidy sum at the same time, courtesy of the insurance company). I felt no different afterwards so I'm not sure how much of an issue it really is. 

As for the OP, the heat is probably the reason you're feeling so low. If it's your first summer the heat will be difficult to adjust to and the ceaseless summer will grind you down after a while. The never ending 40+ days, the dust and the glare will take its toll. If you feel this bad already, just wait till August 

Be proactive. Take lots of cold swims in chilled pools. Exercise, even if just a short walk, early in the AM or late at night. It will make a difference.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Heat and dehydration IMO.

Our teaboys bring water to everyones desk at every tea run and you feel obliged to drink it but I still fail the colour test in the gents (we have colour charts above each urinal reminding people to drink appropriately with a handy colour chart to assist those hard of thinking).


----------



## mahatma coat (Sep 28, 2012)

Yea it's a strange one. I've got more sun now than I've ever had in my life coming from UK so lack of vitamin D is interesting. But a possibility because maybe without realising we are running from ac to ac. It's a thought. 

And I'm more active than I have ever been. The sun and brightness gives me a lot of motivation to be active and play sports. I'm now thinking dehydration could be a factor. I aim to drink 3 litres of water per day. Could it be salts and ions etc....


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Beware of hyponatraemia if you drink too much water - its a killer.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

mahatma coat said:


> Yea it's a strange one. I've got more sun now than I've ever had in my life coming from UK so lack of vitamin D is interesting. But a possibility because maybe without realising we are running from ac to ac. It's a thought. And I'm more active than I have ever been. The sun and brightness gives me a lot of motivation to be active and play sports. I'm now thinking dehydration could be a factor. I aim to drink 3 litres of water per day. Could it be salts and ions etc....


You've got to watch out when you drink that much that you don't lose too much of your body salts too! Pocari Sweat is brilliant stuff even if the name is a bit naff!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> Heat and dehydration IMO. Our teaboys bring water to everyones desk at every tea run and you feel obliged to drink it but I still fail the colour test in the gents (we have colour charts above each urinal reminding people to drink appropriately with a handy colour chart to assist those hard of thinking).


Those charts are just so 'in the best possible taste' hahahaha!


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Edino said:


> A good draft beer like Heineken does not have preservatives that cause a hangover. The hangover typically starts due to dehydration caused by excessive alcohol. Drinking plenty of water before going to bed does miracles.
> 
> It is a different story with wine... a bad wine can give you a terrible hangover regardless of dehydration...


I second this.
In 1958 a subsidiary of Amstel produced its first beer in Jordan. Now, if you ever taste the one made in Jordan, it is one of the best ever made in the world. I heard this from Amstel's head something quality control something. I don't know what's the secret, but who ever taste swears it's one of the finest. And, yes no hangovers.
While with , say Stella,or Corona, you have yourself the next day and wonder why you keep drinking.

Heineken is great too....

Anyways, you are not alone, it is the hot weather, the dust you are breathing, the attachment to materialism, as it's all about who got the biggest/flashiest/dandiest car, watch, dress, jewelery, blah blah blah

I find many people wearing a mask, thinking that "it;s Duabi" you have to be always dressed up, looking amazing, show people what an amazing life you have, the places you go to.

But, I really miss having a very genuine and natural convo with the mechanic, the cap driver, the guy sitting next to me waiting at the bank, that sweet old lady sitting on her balcony , the rich man telling his story and how nothing makes him happy like seeing his grandkid, the down to earth sweet girl, who got her head together, and not after the bling bling.....

We lack soul.......authenticity. People are attached too much to useless crap.

I get lots of Sun, drink lots of water (we are not a dry weather, but humid one), I think StewartC just nailed it!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

mahatma coat said:


> ......................
> My hangovers are pretty rough too at the moment  Am I just getting old (I'm 30 something ;-)) is it the dusty air? The pollution? What is it??
> 
> Anyone else feeling this?



After 30 is only downhill I am afraid my friend !!!!!!

On a serious note, dehydration (check your urine colour ). If you eat dairy stuff dont think it is vitamin D as some have suggested.


----------



## mattyh (Apr 23, 2014)

take some decent vitamins


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

mattyh said:


> take some decent vitamins


this is bad advice.

Eat properly.

I have never taken a single vitamin in my life, and until it is prescribed for a recognised medical condition, i won't. 
There is absolutely no evidence that vitamins in excess of a healthy balanced diet do anything other than fatten the pockets of pharmacies and drug companies.

By all means, if you survive on shawarmas and McDonalds, you probably need additional vitamins


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

londonmandan said:


> ^^ This :lol:


I concur.


----------

